

Show HN:GO clp-People don't like to be left in limbo, especially on the CLI - lonnyk
https://github.com/lonnylot/clp
clp stands for Command Line Progress. It is written in GO and is meant to be an easy to use interface for progress updates on the CLI.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;m posting this here looking for any feedback. I am trying to fine tune my code logic and organization skills and any conversation on this would be appreciated.
======
lonnyk
clp stands for Command Line Progress. It is written in GO and is meant to be
an easy to use interface for progress updates on the CLI.

I'm posting this here looking for any feedback. I am trying to fine tune my
code logic and organization skills and any conversation on this would be
appreciated.

